# 4 Way Stretch Vinyl hot pink NOT PVC!



## Jakal (Jul 31, 2010)

Alright... i've had one hell of a time trying to find this and i'm not sure if it even exists... i've found some things semi close but... not close enough to what I need. Does anyone know where I can find some?


----------



## Furr (Jul 31, 2010)

Most vinyl donâ€™t stretch and those that do tend to wear out rather fast. The front shinny/leather part comes off of the back stretchy part and it looks terrible. Not sure what you need it for but you might want to go for latex instead.


----------



## Jakal (Jul 31, 2010)

Furr said:


> Most vinyl donâ€™t stretch and those that do tend to wear out rather fast. The front shinny/leather part comes off of the back stretchy part and it looks terrible. Not sure what you need it for but you might want to go for latex instead.


 
Well i've found some black or red stretch vinyl that looks actually decent. But i'm needing it to sew onto the bottom of a pair of socks to turn the socks into footpaws. So i'm needing something of a matte finish.


----------



## Furr (Jul 31, 2010)

If its just for paw pads you should be able to use regular upholstery vinyl or leather.


----------



## Jakal (Jul 31, 2010)

but wouldn't that be uncomfortable on the bottom of a pair of socks? considering that the socks wouldn't be able to stretch then.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 31, 2010)

I doubt stitching anything to your socks would be comfortable. Would it be an idea to maak the feet fit like socks, and wear lose socks inside them? That would also make cleaning them a little easier, I think.


----------



## Jakal (Jul 31, 2010)

well the others you could just simply toss in the wash. But I think vinyl might be so thin that you really wouldn't be able to feel it. not sure.


----------

